

Show HN: Ultimate DevOps Academy - ultimatedevops.com - luminousbit
http://www.ultimatedevops.com

======
moklett
I work with Drew and he knows his stuff, so I would recommend this course.

------
riobennin
Drew is an excellent teacher. Highly recommended.

